# Did you make a box for dovetail jig?



## volunteers (Mar 4, 2011)

I have a porter-cable dovetail jig 4212 and it is collecting dust now. I wonder how you store your jig and what is your box design. Thanks.


----------



## TomE (Dec 17, 2010)

Wall cabinet with shelves to hold the jig, extra combs, router and accessories.
Cabinet also holds a few other jigs for table saw etc.
Dust collecting rig for the jig hangs on a wall near by.


----------



## heidtwd (Aug 2, 2011)

I just got a Leigh D4R and am going to build a box to raise it above the bench to a comfortable operating height and to store / protect it. I'll post some pictures as I design and build it in the next few days.


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

I built a combined box and stand from the Shopnotes design. It gives somewhere to put it, with all the combs etc., and raises it to a more convenient height on the bench. The design also incorporates extras for better support of the workpieces.
Just had a look to try to find you a link, but couldn't find it. I'll look again later.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## Dyna (Aug 26, 2011)

You can save your jig with taped on the wall to be easy searchable..


----------



## jlord (Nov 16, 2009)

Here's a link to the Woodsmith Shop PDF on the storage workcenter. Also shown in Shop Notes

http://www.woodsmithshop.com/download/307/machinecutdovetails.pdf


----------

